
Great Employees Are Raised, Not Hired - sitajay
https://sitajay.blog/2019/04/28/great-employees-are-raised-not-hired/
======
aey
This smells of ageism.

~~~
iamNumber4
Or. Outlining the affect of the unwillingness of some employers to give far
wages to existing employees when they bring in new employees at higher rates
than existing employees.

As well as, reasons why people leave jobs for better pay and career growth.

If you hire new talent and compensate them better and don’t also raise
compensation and or responsibilities for other existing employees your going
to create feelings that lead to disengagement. Which gets us to people writing
articles about how it’s better to grow employees vs, bringing in outside
talent to the existing team.

If you have good culture, fair compensation and clear paths to career growth,
then yes I agree growing in house skills will be better, with starting new
employees at the bottom to not offend existing people you have invested in
their career growth.

It sounds to me that the author has some experience with bad culture and was
slighter by some new employees who may have gotten promoted or flat out hired
above them without having more skills than they possess essentially killing
their ability to move to higher rungs inside the organization.

~~~
aey
I don’t see that reflected in the article. If the problem is that management
is not paying market rates, the article should be about how to have honest
discussion with management on compensation.

